# Cannot install windows 7 on Samsung RV509 Notebook



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

This Samsung RV509 (NP-RV509-AG01IN) Notebook came with freedos. Now I'm trying to install Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit OS.Installation takes place smoothly but after the restart shows windows error recovery screen. What should I do?


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

HI,

So, you are planning to install Windows 7 but you are getting an error when it restarts...
Make sure if you install windows, that you completely format the drive, So that all the partitions are gone (or at least a clean partition to install windows on.)

Otherwise you could try activating the installation within (asuming) windows xp. and install it that way.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

The notebooks hard drive is totally empty. I'm starting installation on empty hard drive with one single partition.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

please help I'm stuck.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

... Create a new partition with the (asuming) free unused space. click it and select go through the instalation again.

When it restarts, go look quickly to the options you get when starting up, If I'm correct, you will be getting the option to go to the recovery section, OR start windows normally, If so, sellect the normal startup. and report back after that


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

PS, you sould know that even if all of us realy want to solve your problem. You can't ask for more help than you are already been given. Asking for more help, often gives a bad impression, and will also (personally) decrease the speed of help you will be given.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

I have done all of these steps. Please tell me how to install windows on a uefi bios since this has pheonix secure core cmos setup utility where is has a option UEFI BOOT SUPPORT. I have tried disabling this option and then reinstalled windows .. but was still the same.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Done a little research:


*
Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility
Aspire 4732Z/4332 Service Guide15
Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility
Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility is a hardware configuration program built into your system's Basic Input/Output System (BIOS). Since most systems are already properly configured and optimized, there is normallyno need to run this utility.You will need to run this utility under the following conditions:•When changing the system configuration including:•Setting the system time and date•Configuring the hard drives•Specifying the boot device sequence•Configuring the power management modes•Setting up system passwords or making other changes to the security setup•When a configuration error is detected by the system and you are prompted ("
Run Setup
" message) tomake changes to the BIOS settings.
IMPORTANT:
If you repeatedly receive “
Run Setup
” messages, the RTC battery located on the mainboard(RTC1) may be defective. In this case, the system cannot retain configuration values in CMOS.Replace the RTC battery with a new one.
NOTE:
For ease of reading, Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility will be simply referred to as “Setup” or “SetupUtility” in this Service Guide.

In the descriptive tables following each of the menu screen illustrations, settings in
boldface
are thedefault and suggested parameter settings.The Setup Utility loads the configuration values in a battery-backed nonvolatile memory called CMOS RAM.This memory area is not part of the system RAM, which allows configuration data to be retained when power isturned off. The values take effect when the system is booted. POST uses these values to configure thehardware. If the values and the actual hardware do not agree, POST generates an error message. You mustrun this utility to change the BIOS settings from the default or current configuration*

Even though it's noted as an Acer Aspirion, the outcome sould be the same.
Set the option back on, because its part of the bios!


Try going in the bios and set the time and date correct. Wrong time and date cause the a lot of problems in windows.

Do you get any kind of error codes or something if you are restarting?



Source: Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility for aspire 4732z 4332


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll check the bios date and time. There were no error codes.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have to go for a day or 2, So I wont be able to help you anymore.

An experienced moderator will continue helping your problem.

Good luck.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

everything OK. what to do next


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please follow the guide below to do a clean install of Windows 7 and report any error messages you receive if any.

Clean Install Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

You may need to install a sata driver during first part of installation.
You can find this at the manufacture site: samsung


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm trying to install windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. The installation goes fine. But when it starts preparing the desktop it restarts and never comes to the desktop. Do I need to add the sata driver? If so how.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here: As provided by TheCyberman.
Clean Install Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums

Go to number 8 and read.

You will need the "intel rapid storage driver" from samsung.

After your installation is successfull, make sure you check for anything might be needed 
under Drivers, firmware, and software.


----------



## ankit.sehgal (Nov 3, 2012)

i also hav same prob with my lappy samsung rv509
pls note that...trial versons are running...
do u gat any solution


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ankit.sehgal it is better to make a thread of your own and get individual attention but for now read post 15


----------



## ankit.sehgal (Nov 3, 2012)

from where i get this dude
nd whn i hav to install it....


----------



## ankit.sehgal (Nov 3, 2012)

i cant find it anywhere fr samsung


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

get what win 7 if you don't have it how where you going to install it,you buy it from Microsoft it is not free


----------



## ankit.sehgal (Nov 3, 2012)

no...that intel rapid storage driver


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the Samsung support site for your model


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you read my post go to the Samsung support page for your model and check for it there


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You don't need any drivers at this point but what are you using to install Windows 7? A Windows dvd or Samsung Restore disk or what? Sounds like you are not using a legitimate Windows disk and as a result you have no Mbr for what you are installing, something a Restore disk assumes present.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Trials are all that is mentioned which is why I said buy it it's not free


----------



## ankit.sehgal (Nov 3, 2012)

i m installig windows 7 crack verson...via usb


----------



## ankit.sehgal (Nov 3, 2012)

nope...tht driver is not present at samsung support....i m ****** seriouslyy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We don't help with illegal software thread closed


----------

